# When Was The Last Time You Had A Manicure?



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2018)

[h=1]Man With World's Longest Fingernails Cuts Them Off After 66 Years[/h]A man with fingernails l*onger than a bus *finally cut them off during a  “nail clipping ceremony” in New York earlier this week after 66 years of  growing them out.

Shridhar Chillal, 82, from Pune, India, holds the Guinness World Record for the longest fingernails on one hand.


http://www.newsweek.com/man-worlds-...em-after-66-years-donates-them-museum-1020142


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 12, 2018)

eeewww...   :yuk:   couldn't bring myself to read article, pics were enough.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2018)

Disgusting, imo. How could he live that way?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2018)

How on earth  do they  do  "certain"  things ?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2018)

Never had a manicure  but  have   PEDicures   when  needed,


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2018)

Dear Lord, that is disgusting *ugh* :holymoly:


----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2018)

WHAT ?   Getting  pedicures ?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2018)

It's an interesting life choice to spend 66 years endlessly considering one's fingernails and making accommodations for them.  I'd guess he's had very few people interested in lunching with him, and even fewer restaurants welcoming his business. 

People who do really weird stuff fascinate me so I consulted Auntie Google.  Sorry ladies, he's been taken.  He has a wife, two children and some grandchildren.  If that's not proof positive that for every pot there is a lid, I don't know what is.  Also, he did work but is now retired.  A photographer, no less.  I'm forming a mental picture of him dragging those gnarly nails around while photographing a newly married couple in front of their wedding cake.    

 :holymoly:


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2018)

Yuck is right. There are some women who think this looks attractive


----------



## jujube (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm trying to figure out how you get dressed with nails like that.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2018)

Wow. I'm trying to figure out a lot of things!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2018)

jujube said:


> I'm trying to figure out how you get dressed with nails like that.



Along with other unmentionables.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2018)

Falcon said:


> WHAT ?   Getting  pedicures ?



That's good Falcon. Lots of men get peddies!


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 12, 2018)

How do you do ANYTHING with nails like that?  That is so disgusting!!!!! I would not get near a man who had nails like that!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 12, 2018)

Gross,nasty,disgusting


----------



## connect1 (Jul 12, 2018)

No way, LOL.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 13, 2018)

I guess they wanted their '15 minutes of fame', Sue


----------



## AnnieA (May 4, 2019)

Ewwwwww.  Disgusting.  And why???


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 4, 2019)

That is disgusting. I've never had a pedicure or manicure. I do remember a few girls in high school growing their nails very long and sending them to, I think Revlon Co. where they did some sort of testing on them.  
The girls were paid by the inch I think. They dreaded Gym class because if they broke one it was money out the window.


----------



## Tommy (May 5, 2019)

I've never had anyone cut my nails, but my grandfather got a manicure along with his haircut every single week.  It was one of his few indulgences.

My nails grow very quickly and are rock hard, so I have to cut them every week.  To me, long nails on men are unsightly and inconvenient.


----------



## Keesha (May 5, 2019)

That has got to be longer than a week. Nobody’s nails grow that fast nor have I ever seen men with nails that long.
They look like women’s hands. Some nail polish would make them look nicer :laugh:
Im just playfully teasing


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2019)

I hate long nails on a man..my husbands' nails grow fast and they're so strong he sometimes uses them to unscrew screws, so he has to cut them regularly, but he would look at me like I was nuts if I suggested he had a manicure.  


I get manicures less regularly now since I retired, but I get them done for high days and holidays.. I'll be getting them done next month before I go overseas...


----------



## Ronni (May 5, 2019)

I always look for the positive in things.  That said, I'm having a really hard time finding anything nice to say about these people.   

At least the english gentleman only grew his nails on one hand.  That left his other hand available to do things with.  The women though???  I mean, jeez.  How do they wash their hair?  Feed themselves? How do they do anything!!!  I mean, women have to sit down to pee, right?  Several times a day.  So how do these women take care of their hygiene after?  I can see having someone cook for you or help you dress...but the bathroom stuff?  I can't even!!!!

The mind just boggles!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2019)

I have never had a manicure in my entire life!  I don't usually do much with my nails except to file them when needed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2019)

I only had one manicure around 20 years ago, didn't like someone else jabbing my cuticles.  I cut and file my own nails when needed, rarely use polish at all, if I do it's clear.  I never fussed with my nails, I do a lot of work around the house and yard and long nails would just break and get in the way.  I did try some fake nails when I was a teen and my friends were using them, they lasted around a day before I removed them, hard to even button a button with ease.


----------



## Wren (Jun 22, 2019)

A friend did a manicure for me when she was training as a beautician many years ago, it took ages and I hated it so I've never had one since, I always file or cut my nails when needed, use hand cream every day and paint my nails a couple of times a week


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2019)

I’ve only had a few manicures in my life and they were due to weddings. All the bridesmaids matching up type deal. Ugly matching dresses. You know what I’m talking about :waiting: otherwise I do my own nails. I’m a big fan of coloured nails. Blues, pinks, purples, turquoise ... yep, I’m a girly girl. :bowknot:


----------



## Linda (Jul 1, 2019)

I have never had a manicure but I've had a few pedicures.  I love a good pedicure.  I wear sandals half the year and I like my feet to look nice.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2019)

Linda said:


> I have never had a manicure but I've had a few pedicures.  I love a good pedicure.  I wear sandals half the year and I like my feet to look nice.


Painted toe nails during the summer is mega cute. I love matching nails.One if the simple joys in life. 
My latest manicure was last Saturday. I’ve got blue nails right now.


----------



## Knight (Jul 1, 2019)

Those people are getting what they want. Attention. Weird way but effective. Personal appearance like shaved head & manicured nails are natural to me. My wife enjoys her hair stylist & spa days. I think most like my wife & me  don't need attention in strange ways.  More common than long nails, tattoos that  once looked OK on firm skin take on a whole different look with wrinkled saggy skin.

Keesha with blue nails what kind of matching accessories are needed?


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 5, 2019)

I have a pedicure every six weeks as I can no longer reach my feet.
I still do my own manicures.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

Linda said:


> I have never had a manicure but I've had a few pedicures.  I love a good pedicure.  I wear sandals half the year and I like my feet to look nice.


 I can still do my own feet, but I keep promising myself a pedicure...never had one! My daughter has them all the time, she's constantly in flip flops or in the winter heavy mountain boots.. so her feet take a lot of stress!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 5, 2019)

I had a pedicure for my vacation one year. 

I saw the most beautiful feet a few years ago! Now, I don't bother looking at anyone's feet, or their shoes but in this case, I couldn't help it.

We were in some lounge and a lady across had these feet that were done up with a silvery mid-tone blue, iridescent polish. Like blue mirrors. She had some silver toe rings and a silver ankle bracelet on one leg. She had on those clear, rubbery sandals that were called "Jellies" back then, and a gauzy white skirt.

Have no idea, what her face looked like, just those feet!


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I had a pedicure for my vacation one year.
> 
> I saw the most beautiful feet a few years ago! Now, I don't bother looking at anyone's feet, or their shoes but in this case, I couldn't help it.
> 
> ...


Not feet but same effect when I see Dolly Parton.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 6, 2019)

Knight said:


> Those people are getting what they want. Attention. Weird way but effective. Personal appearance like shaved head & manicured nails are natural to me. My wife enjoys her hair stylist & spa days. I think most like my wife & me  don't need attention in strange ways.  More common than long nails, tattoos that  once looked OK on firm skin take on a whole different look with wrinkled saggy skin.
> 
> Keesha with blue nails what kind of matching accessories are needed?



Matching accessories are in the hair . There’s matching scunchies and matching hair toys like barrettes, hair sticks, forks etc. 
I’ll make these thumbnails pics so to not monopolize the thread. Lol


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks for the info, that should save me tons of money now that I'll be able to explain to my wife, less is better when accessorizing. Not that she will believe it but I can try.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 6, 2019)

Knight said:


> Thanks for the info, that should save me tons of money now that I'll be able to explain to my wife, less is better when accessorizing. Not that she will believe it but I can try.


Hahaha. Well I make my own hair accessories so it doesn’t cost me much and it makes ME happy. 
You know the saying; happy wife , happy life


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 6, 2019)

I occasionally watch a Youtube channel called The Meticulous Manicurist.   I am amazed at how truly gross some people's feet/toenails are.   If I had to work on those I'd be wearing a hazmat suit.   

I do my own manicure/pedicures.   I like painted toenails and pretty feet.   Back in the '90s I tried the acrylic nails or whatever they were called, but I didn't care for the fake look and ended up pulling them off.   It took several months for my natural nails to recover from that.


----------



## drifter (Jul 6, 2019)

I've never had a manicure. And until three or four years ago I had never had a pedicure. My gradson took me the first time. He treated me and six of the gals. Since then I've gotten one about every three months. I can't cut my toe nails any longer and a pedicure does the trick. But, I wouldn't rule a manicure out.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 6, 2019)

never had a manicure or pedicure---how do these people with long nails wash their ears?


----------



## jujube (Jul 6, 2019)

I've never had a manicure.  I simply cannot grow long enough fingernails to look good painted.

I've had two pedicures and the second one gave me toenail fungus, which took strong measures to cure.  

Of course, the little 'uns like to play "beauty shop" and paint my nails and toes.  That usually results in polish up to the first knuckle, of course.  Thank goodness for polish remover.


----------

